# Dudley tunnel



## Infraredd (Aug 11, 2015)

Not exactly easy to access in the summer. Getting down the cutting side was fun.
History - Dudley Tunnel
Pictures

























































Thanks for looking.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 11, 2015)

Good photography here. Nice shots. And what a history.


----------



## krela (Aug 12, 2015)

Looks good infraredd, definitely worth the scramble.


----------



## smiler (Aug 12, 2015)

Nicely Done Red, Wonderful Colours, Most Enjoyable, Thanks


----------



## The Wombat (Aug 13, 2015)

Excellent set of photos mate
still on my to do list this one


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 14, 2015)

Excellent stuff! Lovely photos usual!


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 17, 2015)

Brill stuff there Infra. I thought the gates to this had been closed? Looks like they've been removed totally. Love this tunnel because of the rails, did it back in 2012.


----------



## Infraredd (Aug 17, 2015)

One end has gates but they are wide open so once you are at the bottom of the cutting it's easy to access. Just avoid the condoms.


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 17, 2015)

Infraredd said:


> One end has gates but they are wide open so once you are at the bottom of the cutting it's easy to access. Just avoid the condoms.



Would that be the end by Blowers Green Station?


----------

